
Is AI evolved enough to build a life coach as a chatbot? - rrannamagi
https://chatbotsmagazine.com/is-ai-evolved-enough-to-build-a-life-coach-as-a-chatbot-e41f3376c425
======
rbanffy
In my discussions over politics I saw a lot of people who would benefit
enormously from current AI and with whom engaging a human being is overkill.

------
opless
"No"

~~~
opless
And after reading the answer is still "No".

